# DDR Breeder



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

I studied a lot since i feel in love with this breed and i came at the conclusion that the best bloodlines of gsd's for me is the DDR, I'll explain you why.
I need a medium to high drive puppies, for family protection, he will be trained also as a watchdog (I live in a house with a reallybig garden, 1000 m²); the color is indifferent; about the structure I think that the DDR's is the best one: they are not over height (according to the DDR report the best was between 62 and 64 cm), they are shorter even than the other working line, they are heavy (really powerful head and really strong bones), they have the perfect angulation without the bridge form (they have straight back, not in the byb sense).
My dream dog should answer to this requirement.
I know that find a reputable DDR breeder that breed titled and health tested dog is almost impossible (it would be a real dream), but I would like to find a breeder that produce dogs like this in Europe.
Please help me


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

This are the kind of gsds that I love


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I would suggest to you to actually get out and meet the dogs, as many and as varied as you can. What you think you might want, may not really be the best "fit" for you or your situation. 

Get out, see dogs from differing lineages. They're all cool, but they're also all different! Keep an open mind, and find one that "fits" for you!


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> I would suggest to you to actually get out and meet the dogs, as many and as varied as you can. What you think you might want, may not really be the best "fit" for you or your situation.
> 
> Get out, see dogs from differing lineages. They're all cool, but they're also all different! Keep an open mind, and find one that "fits" for you!


Thank you for the advice i'll do it for sure, for now i searching breeders and I found someone, but i'm not sure if their dog could fit that standard, at least for the kind of structure.
The breeders are: jinopo.cz, z berounske basty kennel, equidus, icer k9, ve zlabkach, old guard kennel, vom kranich's hof, vom kaditzer land, vom wedelin, bastien nelari, aikos kennel, Gigante k9, vogel haus gsd, weber haus gsd


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

It's interesting to see my dogs sire in your photos. Arek is a stud dog in the US, my breeder has used him for several pairings producing some great puppies.


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> It's interesting to see my dogs sire in your photos. Arek is a stud dog in the US, my breeder has used him for several pairings producing some great puppies.


He responds to all my request:
Height: 62.5 cm
Weight 38 kg
Perfect bone and head construction
High ball drive (wich is the kind of drive that i'm using with my actual gsd to train him with some basic obidience)
Medium food drive
Incredibly social, even with children
Perfect never
And he is used in a guardian home
A dog like him I think could be perfect for me.
I would like to know who bred him


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Francesco Trombini said:


> Thank you for the advice i'll do it for sure, for now i searching breeders and I found someone, but i'm not sure if their dog could fit that standard, at least for the kind of structure.
> The breeders are: jinopo.cz, z berounske basty kennel, equidus, icer k9, ve zlabkach, old guard kennel, vom kranich's hof, vom kaditzer land, vom wedelin, bastien nelari, aikos kennel, Gigante k9, vogel haus gsd, weber haus gsd


Some of these kennels are in the US. 

Do you have working dog experience? If you go looking for a nice dark dog with a big head, you may very well get that, along with low thresholds and a dog that wants to fight everything. I suggest you concentrate on temperament and go from there.


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Some of these kennels are in the US.
> 
> Do you have working dog experience? If you go looking for a nice dark dog with a big head, you may very well get that, along with low thresholds and a dog that wants to fight everything. I suggest you concentrate on temperament and go from there.


i didn't have experience with working dog, but my dad owned a gsd, now i own a byb gsd (i was stupid before getting him, but i was lucky she is a low to medium drive dog with good working ability). I'm training her in basic ob and I will try ipo train if she will continue to work well. I'm training her with the help of a friend that is official enci's trainer (enci is like akc in italy).
Temperament is one of the most important characteristics for me, specially good nerves with children


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Some of these kennels are in the US.
> 
> Do you have working dog experience? If you go looking for a nice dark dog with a big head, you may very well get that, along with low thresholds and a dog that wants to fight everything. I suggest you concentrate on temperament and go from there.


Could you tell me if you know this breeder and who are reputable or not?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off - these are not all "pure DDR" dogs. There are both Czech lines and WGWL in the dogs pictured. 

Secondly - the pure "DDR" Gene pool is very very very narrow at this point and can create too much backmassing or combos which will result in temperament problems and flaws. 

Thirdly - there is a mystique about DDR dogs which appeals to people who have little practical experience, but a desire for a dark/black sable dog. The truth of what is common with these lines is not going appeal to buyers or to those who have not encountered the problems.

My first schutzhund dog was almost pure DDR, she was a product of a breeding program of several police K9 trainers in MD. I struggled with training, got negative feedback from many about her lines, and when I finally succeeded with her Sch3 (6 or 7 times) was told she was the best progeny of her sire, who became the "Rodney Dangerfeld" of GSDs in the US . She is behind all my dogs today, including one is right now in Europe and will represent the US in the FCI World Tracking Championship in Hungary shortly. But I immediately crossed the DDR to a WGR dog who was pronounced a good counter to the bottlenecks starting in the WGWL and combined beautifully with my DDR.

The average dog owner without extensive background in training is - IMO - going to be frustrated by dealing with the type of drives and personality they will likely encounter if they actually find a "pure DDR" dog given there is not enough diversity left in this subtype.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Agree with all Lee has said. 

My only thoughts are I really like the Eqidius lines. The dog Lee is referring to at the FCI championship has Eqiduis close up in the sire line. I feel like they bring a hardness and stability to breedings. Every dog I've seen thru this sire, and in other lines with Nike in the pedigree, are very stable. I certainly wouldn't shy away from a pedigree with Eqidius in it, in fact looking at those lines as a possible match for my female someday, but I would have zero interest in a full, or high content, DDR/Czech line. 

Some of the other kennels you list, the dogs I've seen are sharp dogs. Certainly not for first time owners of working lines that want a family dog. I'm truly baffled as to why so many want one and where they are getting their information from.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

I would do some reflecting to make sure this is actually what you want. Your post reminded me of me when I was looking for a GSD. I got a Czech working likes GSD, she's 62lbs full grown and has non stop energy. She doesn't enjoy being in the house during the day. She does not enjoy being cuddled, but she does enjoy pets. Her prey drive is insane, until they learned to stay away she was killing a rabbit almost daily and actually got into a habit of eating the heads and the back strap, leaving the rest at the back door. My wife and kids did not enjoy this. She hasn't got one in a couple years now as they have figured out not to come near our house anymore! You simply cannot tire these dogs out, we can do 30-40km hikes, camping out at night multiple days and she's still boucning around chasing sticks into the lake at the campsite in the evenings. 

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love this dog and I wouldn't trade her for anything. But the idea of what I had in my head that I was getting and what I actually got are vastly different. I don't regret it at all, but these dogs are a LOT of work.


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> First off - these are not all "pure DDR" dogs. There are both Czech lines and WGWL in the dogs pictured.
> 
> Secondly - the pure "DDR" Gene pool is very very very narrow at this point and can create too much backmassing or combos which will result in temperament problems and flaws.
> 
> ...





wolfstraum said:


> First off - these are not all "pure DDR" dogs. There are both Czech lines and WGWL in the dogs pictured.
> 
> Secondly - the pure "DDR" Gene pool is very very very narrow at this point and can create too much backmassing or combos which will result in temperament problems and flaws.
> 
> ...


I know that this dog are not all ddr but they responds to my requirements about structure and temperaments, read a lot about them, not only look at the pedegree, I know that it will be difficult but I really love this dog and in my opinion the real gsds are working line, maybe a ddr will be more difficult than the other lines but for what I read it the one that responds better that the othe about what I'm looking for in a gsd


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

So for what I understand a Czech or a ddr would be too much for me, so now I'll ask you what breeder breed the dog that will fits me?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm familiar with Wedelin and Weberhaus. Both are very reputable. Wedelin is not "100%" DDR or Czech.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Francesco Trombini said:


> So for what I understand a Czech or a ddr would be too much for me, so now I'll ask you what breeder breed the dog that will fits me?



Why don't you go find some clubs and meet some dogs?


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the advice, just one last question about your opinion on two particular breeder: jinopo.cz anc icer k9


----------



## Francesco Trombini (Oct 19, 2021)

BUCK


i know that i cant tell it but this look like a dog that could fits me (my thought is based on the description and the video in this link)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Francesco Trombini said:


> i didn't have experience with working dog, but my dad owned a gsd, now i own a byb gsd (i was stupid before getting him, but i was lucky she is a low to medium drive dog with good working ability). I'm training her in basic ob and I will try ipo train if she will continue to work well. I'm training her with the help of a friend that is official enci's trainer (enci is like akc in italy).
> Temperament is one of the most important characteristics for me, specially good nerves with children


My suggestion is that you go meet dogs, watch them train, talk to their handlers and trainers. You need to develop some perspective before you go asking for a particular type of dog nexus you don't really understand what you are asking for.

A great way to do this is to find the club that you want to train with and get involved.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, think before you leap into owning one of those dogs you are looking at. I think that any working line dog, besides the high content DDR lines, will do for you. Dogs from a good WL breeder are intense enough for what you are planning to do with him/her and possibly easier to handle than these working monsters, good looking though but you live with the dog as an individual first, prior to the looks.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You just don't know until you experience it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't get the fixation with "Pure DDR". 
From what I have seen, they are lower drive, intense, hard dogs that pose any number of training challenges. They track like mad, mature slow(think 5 years, not 2) and like to fight. 
To be fair my experience is largely with one single line, but descriptions tell me that others share similar thoughts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Spartanville, in Michigan pretty much breeds DDR lines exclusively.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Spartanville, in Michigan pretty much breeds DDR lines exclusively.


He's in Europe


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Francesco Trombini said:


> I know that this dog are not all ddr but they responds to my requirements about structure and temperaments, read a lot about them, not only look at the pedegree, I know that it will be difficult but I really love this dog and in my opinion the real gsds are working line, maybe a ddr will be more difficult than the other lines but for what I read it the one that responds better that the othe about what I'm looking for in a gsd



So by reading marketing and other promotional materials you know more about this than people wiht years of experience breeding, training and titling dogs???? Because you "love" the dog - which you have never experienced but have only seen photos and read about???

Why ask for help or info if you have your mind made up? I get so frustrated with trying to educate people, trying to help them when all they want is someone to tell them what they want to hear and reinforce their opinions based on emotion rather than experience.

I have had too many people come to me after they insisted they knew what they wanted and then reality was nothing like their imagined ideal.

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

David Winners said:


> He's in Europe


I shared that for others reading this thread....


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lee, I agree but also somewhat disagree. Emotions matter. Listening to your gut matters. My heart and soul dog happened to be a DDR, and I do remember how everyone was telling me I was making a big mistake by getting him, same arguments as in this thread... Well, I was petite but I was stubborn lol My neighbor was a local PD K9 handler and he was literally waiting for me to fail so he could get my dog. Well, never happened. The dog was bigger than life, powerful, intelligent, independent. I think I was just incredibly lucky we bonded so fast and so strong that handling him was as natural as breathing air, literally could read each other's minds. I don't know if I am even capable to connect with another animal like that anymore. I don't know if it was a DDR thing or it was just him. So, OP, do your research, read every word carefully but at the end of the day make your own choice and own it.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I thought Spartanville has ddr/Czech crosses


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HollandN said:


> I thought Spartanville has ddr/Czech crosses


Connie tries to keep the old lines but of course the DDR is no longer, so the Czech has been blended in over the past couple generations. If she could keep the DDR's without bottlenecking the pedigree, she probably would. So would others that breed on the "DDR" attraction. Her website isn't up to date from what I just saw, and only know what I've seen locally from people that have dogs from her breedings.


----------



## WholeQuestion (Mar 7, 2021)

I am not sure how you're going to get a Jinopo dog since Jiri passed away other than via Alpine K9. But, if you're serious about getting a Czech dog, I would look into Aritar Bastet. 

I have a Czech (Jinopo) dog that is absolutely incredible. I imported him directly from the Czech Republic. If you have any questions, PM me and I'll help the best I can.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WholeQuestion said:


> I am not sure how you're going to get a Jinopo dog since Jiri passed away other than via Alpine K9. But, if you're serious about getting a Czech dog, I would look into Aritar Bastet.
> 
> I have a Czech (Jinopo) dog that is absolutely incredible. I imported him directly from the Czech Republic. If you have any questions, PM me and I'll help the best I can.


Juri's son is running things.....they also are a primary broker for shipping pups from the CR...I imported a pup from another breeder last spring and they handled to shipping to LA for the pup. I have a very trusted, very good breeder in the CR with whom I deal - have 2 maybe 3 coming over by the end of the year.

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

GSD07 said:


> Lee, I agree but also somewhat disagree. Emotions matter. Listening to your gut matters. My heart and soul dog happened to be a DDR, and I do remember how everyone was telling me I was making a big mistake by getting him, same arguments as in this thread... Well, I was petite but I was stubborn lol My neighbor was a local PD K9 handler and he was literally waiting for me to fail so he could get my dog. Well, never happened. The dog was bigger than life, powerful, intelligent, independent. I think I was just incredibly lucky we bonded so fast and so strong that handling him was as natural as breathing air, literally could read each other's minds. I don't know if I am even capable to connect with another animal like that anymore. I don't know if it was a DDR thing or it was just him. So, OP, do your research, read every word carefully but at the end of the day make your own choice and own it.


My first dog to train/title was a DDR female linebred on Lord 2 - 5,5.....with lots of haus Himple in the pedigree.....at a trial, when she absolutely blew me off, Gary Hanarhan consoled me by saying that most people could not have even gotten a Sch1 on a dog with her pedigree (she was a granddaughter of his Pirol Enclavenhof - out of a Lord daughter and linebred on Ingo Rudigen) and I had 6 Sch3s....she just always had her own agenda, often different than mine.

For 3 years, I had a NYC police office calling regularly who was enamored of the whole DDR black sable look...I did not have males available from the litters when he contacted me initially, and he got a gorgeous pup from another breeder, mentioned here. For 3 years, I was told about the lack of bonding, the lack of drive, the lack of engagement ....the breeder was NOT interested or involved in his unhappiness with this dog - who finally went to live in a pack which included a littermate sold down south where he was happy to be with another dog instead of having to be with a human. Not the only story like this from people who were totally disillusioned by what they read versus the reality of what they received.

Lee


----------



## WholeQuestion (Mar 7, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> My first dog to train/title was a DDR female linebred on Lord 2 - 5,5.....with lots of haus Himple in the pedigree.....at a trial, when she absolutely blew me off, Gary Hanarhan consoled me by saying that most people could not have even gotten a Sch1 on a dog with her pedigree (she was a granddaughter of his Pirol Enclavenhof - out of a Lord daughter and linebred on Ingo Rudigen) and I had 6 Sch3s....she just always had her own agenda, often different than mine.
> 
> For 3 years, I had a NYC police office calling regularly who was enamored of the whole DDR black sable look...I did not have males available from the litters when he contacted me initially, and he got a gorgeous pup from another breeder, mentioned here. For 3 years, I was told about the lack of bonding, the lack of drive, the lack of engagement ....the breeder was NOT interested or involved in his unhappiness with this dog - who finally went to live in a pack which included a littermate sold down south where he was happy to be with another dog instead of having to be with a human. Not the only story like this from people who were totally disillusioned by what they read versus the reality of what they received.
> 
> Lee





wolfstraum said:


> Juri's son is running things.....they also are a primary broker for shipping pups from the CR...I imported a pup from another breeder last spring and they handled to shipping to LA for the pup. I have a very trusted, very good breeder in the CR with whom I deal - have 2 maybe 3 coming over by the end of the year.
> 
> Lee


Out of curiosity, who do you use?


----------



## SABLE_mad73 (Oct 11, 2021)

recently joined this forum and this is my first post. I too was looking for a GSD and wanted to stay clear of the whole show line scene due to fear that my limited knowledge of GSD would land me with a dog that had medical issues later in life. Here in South Africa we are a little disconnected from the world and with our exchange rate it is not always possible for us to import. After reading up a lot i too was drawn to the Sable GSD as they are not so popular in this country and i loved the look. I too opted to try and locate Sables here and struggled. Eventually i got a WGWL x DDR female (Pictured on left side of my profile pic) and i got a DDR male (pictured right). they are now 11 months and 7 months old respectively. I joined an IGP club near me, as there is not many dog clubs around me, and i felt that my dogs must have a fulfilled purposeful life that they can enjoy. I do not plan on breeding them, and really does the IGP training purely for the fun of it and for spending time with like minded people and my dogs.

I can tell you that they differ totally in personality as my female has traits of WGWL with very high prey drive in her. The rest of the dogs in the club i train at is all WGWL dogs and she is right up there with them. Tracks very very well for her age compared to the other and protection work is also up there. 

The DDR male, is a whole other story. He is very Dominant, does not trust strangers, has very little prey drive, but high Civil protection and just plain aggression. Lovely dog at home, gentle, loving, playful, but if intimated, he has a drive where he wants to get even. Living in a high crime ridden country, having a guard dog is by no means a bad thing. He tracks very well. Has a high food drive and does obedience training well. Eager to learn and work. Just does not make friends easily. and are always on guard in the yard and the protection part of training must be done a little different than the prey drive dogs. 

Its human nature to believe we have lovely pets and that our own pets are always special in some way. I can honestly not speak down the one bloodline compared to the other as they all unique and have their own positives. I do think that you must decide what it is you want to do with your dog and then get the dog for that. If i wanted only guard dogs, that i know will protect my family and kids. the DDR is that. If i wanted a dog that has high prey drive and easy to train and have fun with, in my little to nothing experience, the WGWL is that. 

I love both my dogs, and wont exchange them for the world, but they are so different. and Gorgeous in their own right. If i had a picture i would have wanted my dogs to fit into, i might have been disappointed with them. If i wanted a dominant, guard dog my WGWL would have let me down. 

Thus, think about what you want to do with your dog, and then get the bloodline that is best for that. And you will succeed. Trying to buy by bloodline and then thinking the dog will succeed in anything would be the wrong approach. 

Good luck in hunting down the right dog for you. And whatever you get, love it and let it be that which comes naturally to him. 

p.s English is my second language so please bare with me and my grammar.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Have seen both good and bad in these lines. Our first shepherd was 1/2 WGWL and 1/2 DDR. Very hi suspicion translated into thin nerves including hiding in the bathroom from visitors. Very independent w hi hunt drive and would quickly disappear into the woods on a hunt. Beautiful w dark coloring and big boned. Would encourage visiting some training clubs. I have seen many different crosses of WG/DDR/CZECH/Belgian lines in the schutzhund clubs I have trained with. Some of these dogs are absolutely too much for the average pet owner and would likely result in serious bites in the average pet home. Look before you leap.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If these DDR dogs are not interested in bonding with people or are nervy, how could they have been used as border patrol dogs at the W and E German border afterWWll? Are the current DDR dogs wash outs from the original ones? What is the fascination with these dogs anyways.? As a late teen, I biked to the border in West Germany and saw them working with the guards along a tall fence. I wasn't very dog savvy and didn't know about these dogs so don't have details. It was a creepy situation. We were standing in front of a creek. In the middle a sign "Bach Mitte ist Grenze" (the middle of the creek is the border). We could have easily jumped that creek, landing in a mine field.


----------



## SABLE_mad73 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi Wolfy dog,

Firstly, thanks for the like.

I would never talk the DDR down or criticize it. The point i tried to make to Francesco was that they are different from the WGWL. I only have had my dog 5 months and know that he is still developing and growing. Thus cant really speak for the whole line. But i can say this, if you told me that 3 years from now i will have a home invasion, and that i must prepare for it and can select one of my dogs, i would go with the DDR. It was bred as a Guard dog, with high civil protection drive. He has the mentally that all strangers are first Bad and must not be trusted. The training methods used back then vs these days requires different drives and temperament from dogs to compete at IGP. Originally Francesco mentioned DDR and IGP in the same message. 

If you told me that i have to select one of my dogs and would have to wager my life's earnings on achieving some form of IGP qualification and i could only select one dog, I would select the WGWL x DDR bitch i have. Her thinking is that all strangers are first good and she will treat them as such.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s hard to understand the differences until you see. Even then, you might not notice unless someone points it out to you. You will definitely see when you are the one that has to do the work. Realistically, I can find all the positive traits I would want from a pure ddr line without the common negative traits by going elsewhere.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would say, strangers don’t exist until they do something that triggers suspicion (and the dog has pretty good judgement) or enter the invisible perimeter set by the dog when he’s is in the guarding mode. @SABLE_mad73 do you mind to share the pedigree of your male?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor is social in public, though he could care less about meeting people. He is friendly in the house after I say "go say hi." He is protective of me in my room and protective of the house, particularly at night. I would say he is a nice mix of DDR/Czech/WGWL but I can't really decipher pedigrees. I know there is a lot of DDR in there. He isn't the sharp, low threshold you see in a lot of DDR dogs. He is serious when he decides it is necessary, but he has enough nerve to handle his emotions and stay clear headed. He is a really balanced dog and I think that comes from blending those lines together. Carmen is a smart lady.

The only reason I would look for a strictly DDR dog would be for guard type work where anyone but handler/family just gets bit.

Pedigree - Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack


----------



## SABLE_mad73 (Oct 11, 2021)

My DDR is from vom Grafental, von der Fuchsaue and vom Ludwigseck lines. 

And my WGWL/DDR is from Poppitz, Klodener, Rosenhof and Knurri line (DDR) and on the WGWL side she is House Challege kid and Mona von Goldboehl

i dont have the pedigrees listed on Pedigree database.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Francesco Trombini said:


> I studied a lot since i feel in love with this breed and i came at the conclusion that the best bloodlines of gsd's for me is the DDR, I'll explain you why.
> I need a medium to high drive puppies, for family protection, he will be trained also as a watchdog (I live in a house with a reallybig garden, 1000 m²); the color is indifferent; about the structure I think that the DDR's is the best one: they are not over height (according to the DDR report the best was between 62 and 64 cm), they are shorter even than the other working line, they are heavy (really powerful head and really strong bones), they have the perfect angulation without the bridge form (they have straight back, not in the byb sense).
> My dream dog should answer to this requirement.
> I know that find a reputable DDR breeder that breed titled and health tested dog is almost impossible (it would be a real dream), but I would like to find a breeder that produce dogs like this in Europe.
> Please help me


I am attaching a link for you to read. As with all things, the German people are really good at making the best better. The DDR dogs are no exception. The independence, hardness, aggression and athletic ability are no accident. To put it bluntly you are asking for a dog that will scale your six foot fence faster then you can say no.
Sequoyah German Sheperds - German Shepherd breeder in Soddy Daisy, TN (sequoyahshepherds.com)


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

My current GSD is DDR. Before getting a DDR, I sought advice from Cliffson1 on here and told him what I wanted to do with the dog, I explained that I wanted a companion and wanted to do tracking and PP, he told me that a DDR would be suitable for what I wanted. Let me tell you, she is very independent and dare I say obnoxious😂 very aloof with strangers, even to family members, she sticks to me like glue. She loathes other dogs, except for my Lhasa X. She knows obedience commands but can be very head strong and if she wants to do something else she will, I spoke to an old trainer and he told me that in his experience, you have to keep enforcing the commands because they seem to have the opinion that they know best, I used to do obedience competitions when I was younger with my previous GSD's, so I know she is being given the command correctly. I was upstairs one day, and I heard here running upstairs, so I shouted down, for her to go downstairs but when I looked, she was literally in the down position on the stairs facing down, she would have stayed in that posistion for as long as she could. Then there are days when words fall on deaf ears.

She has little to no prey drive, her defense drive only kicked in when she was 10mths and it is very high, she is almost 4 years of age and for the last 2 years her hunt and play drives have kicked in, she is not food motivated at all. There are times when I do need to be firm with her but other than that, she is exactly what I was told she would be, and I would not trade her for anything or go back in time and choose a different type.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Francesco Trombini said:


> I know that this dog are not all ddr but they responds to my requirements about structure and temperaments, read a lot about them, not only look at the pedegree, I know that it will be difficult but I really love this dog and in my opinion the real gsds are working line, maybe a ddr will be more difficult than the other lines but for what I read it the one that responds better that the othe about what I'm looking for in a gsd


Honestly, I'm big on structure myself - but not to a fault. If I have my druthers between a highly functional dog with 90% of the structure attributes I think best represent the GSD, or a perfectly built and marked GSD of my favorite color - but lacking functionally, I am taking the first one. My dog is lovely to me, though she isn't perfectly marked or built. But, she's absolutely capable where she should be. You look past cosmetics pretty quickly.


----------

